# Dimension Babies



## collared Princess (May 9, 2020)

Does anyone have a dimension baby? As in met someone in here and had a baby ? This is Jacqueline..she was born in 2007.. met her father here..


----------



## adam (May 9, 2020)

Met my former wife on here. No kids. We were not sure that is was, but she might have had a miscarriage once. We didn't stay married for long.

That leads me to a question. Has anyone met on here & stayed together?


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2020)

So I have the only Dim baby ..


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 11, 2020)

adam said:


> Met my former wife on here. No kids. We were not sure that is was, but she might have had a miscarriage once. We didn't stay married for long.
> 
> That leads me to a question. Has anyone met on here & stayed together?


I met my wife here. We got together at the end of 2017 and were married August of last year. No kids since we wre both over 40 and are not looking to have kids at his stage in life.

I know of at least one other couple who met on Dims and have a child.


----------



## collared Princess (May 11, 2020)

My husband and I have been off and on for 14 years..right now we are off as he left us a few weeks ago


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 11, 2020)

collared Princess said:


> My husband and I have been off and on for 14 years..right now we are off as he left us a few weeks ago


Sorry to hear that. It's awesome that you have a Dims baby!


----------



## Tad (May 11, 2020)

Sorry that he has left you again, Princess.

There have been a number of couples that met on here, over the years. Most moved off the boards after a while, however, and I have no idea if any of them had kids (or are even together still)


----------



## GordoNegro (May 12, 2020)

collared Princess said:


> Does anyone have a dimension baby? As in met someone in here and had a baby ? This is Jacqueline..she was born in 2007.. met her father here..


Priceless photos, I remember Jacqueline was in some of your earlier interviews. 
Hoping more stop by the forum and share their photos.
As for me no children (none on the way) since the Original Dims WeightBoard almost 25+ yrs ago I think.


----------

